# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  BIOPROTEK (CONTROLA TODO INSECTO EN TODAS SUS FASES) - ENVIOS A NIVEL NACIONAL !!!

## kscastaneda

Buen día BioproteK es un controlador de insectos orgánico, ecológico; controla huevos, larvas y adultos de Prodiplosis, Mosca blanca, querezas, ácaros, chanchito blanco, arañitas, pulgones, trips, cogolleros, heliothis y todo tipo de gusano; adjunto detalles : 
Dosis : 2.5-3 litros/cil.  Interesados :   kscastaneda@hotmail.com
Tenemos : Galoneras x 3 lt, x 5 lt, bidones de 20 lt. NOVEDAD --->  Desde ICA nos reportan control de mosca blanca en tomate con tan solo 1.5 lt......
No es quimico contaminante, degrada todo tipo de grasa de los insectos ejerciendo un control físico. Cero residuos, cero contaminación, 100% biodegradable. 
Ya lo utilizan en las siguientes zonas y cultivos :
Jaen : Ají tabasco --> ácaro hialino. (Ing. Mendo Cajo)
Piura : Banano orgánico --> querezas, escamas, trips y cochinillas. (Ing. Lijap Muñoz)
Lambayeque : Arroz --> mosquilla, cogollero y sogata. (Ing. Castañeda)
Paijan : Espárrago --> prodiplosis y gusanos. (Ing. Christian Huayta)
Trujillo : Papaya --> chanchito blanco, querezas y mosca blanca. (Ing. Abraham Salvador)
Cascas : Vid --> Trips (Ing. Kevin Castillo)
Virú : Esparrágo --> prodiplosis y larvas de heliothis. (Ing. Cesar Torres)
Santa : Maracuya --> gusano Dione juno. (Ing. Arica)
Huacho : Citricos --> querezas, ácaros. (Ing. Rivas Herrera Adrian)
Ica : Esparrágo --> prodiplosis y larvas heliothis. (Ing. Alfredo Tataje)
Pisco : Maíz --> cogollero. (Ing. Adrian Rivas)
Ayacucho (Vraem) : Cultivo de hoja --> hormigas y larvas defoliadoras. (Ing. Raúl Cardenas)
Arequipa : Cebolla --> trips. (Ing. Pedro Lizarzaburu) 
Tacna : Maíz --> cogollero. (Ing. Hugo Pinedo)  Tenemos distribuidores en : Piura, Lambayeque, Cascas, Trujillo, Virú, Ayacucho, Huacho, Ica, Pisco. BUSCAMOS DISTRIBUIDORES EXCLUSIVOS A NIVEL NACIONAL !!!  Envio gratuito a nivel nacional con su respectiva guía, boleta o factura.
(Solamente hasta el 28 de Julio del 2016) 
Se adjunta 2 experiencias en fotos : bioprotek papaya.jpgbioprotek banano.jpgWP_20160415_014.jpg  *Adquiera hoy mismo su BioproteK !!!*Temas similares: TENGO PEDIDO DE MAIZ AMARILLO DURO EN GRANO PARA MERCADO NACIONAL TODO EL AÑO GMO - controla el alimento = controla el mundo !!! Convocatoria de productores de espárragos a nivel nacional Buscamos corresponsales agrarios a nivel nacional Este insecto causa daño en la vid?

----------

